# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  Inspire, smart wristband, Fitbit Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Fitbit Inc.

Home Page - fitbit.com/inspire2

----------


## Airicist

Introducing new Fitbit Alta

Published on Feb 3, 2016




> Motivation is your best accessory with new Fitbit Alta — a slim, sleek fitness wristband that’s as versatile as your personal style. Stay motivated with a suite of new activity features and smart notifications right on your wrist, and find the right style for every occasion with interchangeable accessories. Wear fitness your way with Fitbit Alta

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Alta review!

Published on Mar 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Fitbit Inspire and Fitbit Inspire HR

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> Meet Fitbit Inspire & Fitbit Inspire HR - friendly fitness trackers for every day that help you build healthy habits. These encouraging companions motivate you to reach your weight and fitness goals and even enjoy the journey with calorie burn tracking, goal celebrations, sleep tracking & guidance, Reminders to Move and up to 5 days of battery life. Inspire HR includes 24/7 heart rate tracking, advanced sleep & activity tracking, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Fitbit Inspire 2 + Premium

Aug 25, 2020




> The ultimate combination to help you reach your goals: New Fitbit Inspire 2™ includes a free 1-year trial of personalized guidance from Fitbit Premium. See why Inspire 2 + Premium are better together.
> 
> New Premium users only. Free trial may only be activated with device activation. Valid payment method required. Free trial must be activated within 60 days of device activation. Cancel before free trial ends to avoid subscription fees. Content and features may vary by language and are subject to change. See full terms & conditions here. Get help here.

----------

